# HCG once a week?



## Jacob Hood (Sep 18, 2018)

Can I just pin my HCG on Test days, once a week? Rather than every 3 days?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 18, 2018)

No 

https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/22044-HCG-protocols-and-dosing


----------



## motown1002 (Sep 18, 2018)

What do you mean "test days"  School tests?  If you are talking about test e/c those shouldn't be once a week either.


----------



## gymrat827 (Sep 18, 2018)

pin tes e/c E5D and hcg twice a wk.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Sep 18, 2018)

You can get away with 1xweek on higher doses (think 5,000iu+) but not with our usual, lower, doses.


----------



## maxmuscle1 (Nov 10, 2018)

I split my 5,000units vial into three injections. (Once every 5th day for 3 total injections)


----------



## Rhino99 (Nov 10, 2018)

A high dose will spike estrogen, better off with 3x / week


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 10, 2018)

MrRippedZilla said:


> You can get away with 1xweek on higher doses (think 5,000iu+) but not with our usual, lower, doses.



Anything to desensitizing the leydig cells with high doses of hcg like that?


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Nov 11, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> Anything to desensitizing the leydig cells with high doses of hcg like that?


Theoretically, yes. If administered at a high frequency for a prolonged period of time. I'm not aware of any idiot who does this so...meh.

Stick to low doses + high frequency or high dose + low frequency and you'll be fine.


----------

